# Internet security?



## kumarn_2004 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to have a completely free Internet security suite software(Windows XP Home) for my computer. Is there anything best you find out of you experience?


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

Comodo Inernet Security Free is good as a whole
but i prefer to mix and match various free security software to create my own Security Suite


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

If you are intrested in BitDefender Internet Security 2011 i have a extra 6 months genuine key , pm me if you need it .


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

Yep, comodo Internet security suite good but I would suggest to use three combos :

Avira Antivir free Edition + Comodo Firewall + MalwareBytes Antimalware Free.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



topgear said:


> Yep, comodo Internet security suite good but I would suggest to use three combos :
> 
> Avira Antivir free Edition + Comodo Firewall + MalwareBytes Antimalware Free.




add Spybot Search and Destroy to the list


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 26, 2011)

*Custom Security Suite*



kumarn_2004 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to have a completely free Internet security suite software(Windows XP Home) for my computer. Is there anything best you find out of you experience?



@op
you can check out techsupportalert.com
and try their security wizard
its actually very informative and helped me build my very own customised Security Suite for free

My setup is

Avira Antivir Personal (now using 6 months Premium from a giveaway)
Comodo Firewall with disabled Defense+(due to its hyperactivity)
Winpatrol Free (Ultra light HIPS)
Threatfire (Heavy HIPS to replace D+)
Sandboxie ( applied on Firefox)
Lastpass (Password encryptor)

on demand-
Emsisoft Anti Malware Free
Malwarebytes Anti- Malware Free
Super Anti-Spyware Free

OS
Windows 7 ultimate x86 (limited privileges account)

Endgame Scenario
Paragon Backup and Recovery Free 2010

this setup is serving the purpose very well
much better than any paid Security Suites available IMO

do you think i am missing any thing?



Catsatrorgo said:


> Hi, I am new.This is my frist thread ...lol.
> say hello to everybody.


@catsatrorgo

Welcome to Thinkdigit Forums friend
please don't post useless offtopic posts
stay true to the topic started by op
just my honest piece of mind


----------



## kumarn_2004 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



funkysourav said:


> Comodo Inernet Security Free is good as a whole
> but i prefer to mix and match various free security software to create my own Security Suite



Hi,

What are the mix and match free softwares?


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



kumarn_2004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the mix and match free softwares?



i already did answer that question in my previous post


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

@funkysourav you should include Panda USB vaccine


your virus  protection probably uses more RaM than Windows 7


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



funkysourav said:


> Comodo Inernet Security Free is good as a whole
> but i prefer to mix and match various free security software to create my own Security Suite



but the update process is pathetic. also they don't include any signature on the IS package. you must download close to 90Mb of update. 



thetechfreak said:


> add Spybot Search and Destroy to the list



not good at all. looses badly to MWAM, Emsisoft AntiMalware, Super AntiSpyware & AdAware.



thetechfreak said:


> @funkysourav you should include Panda USB vaccine



thats a good suggestion. most viruses comes from USB stick.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

USB Vaccine may be a good addition for OP i agree
But if he uses Avira AV, it disables autorun from removable media by default


about the ram usage
my PC is using 1.3-1.5GB memory
and 1% of cpu at the moment


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> add Spybot Search and Destroy to the list



it was good before but not now - the scanning engine is the slowest of all - they should really re program a new engine - S&D uses huge amount of resource ( always hitting 100% cpu use while scanning ) and it's way too slow.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

^ I think the programmers are seriously shory of cash...its freeware and I dont think many people donate...but I think its worth "Immunizing" our browsers


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

yes. after a fresh install, immunize using S&D and SpywareBlaster. than remove both.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

a scan once a while wont hurt?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



Sam.Shab said:


> but the update process is pathetic. also they don't include any signature on the IS package. you must download close to 90Mb of update.



the process isnt good i agree...
but its not huge ... not 90mb lol...  i monitored the incoming data...it was 38mb for the latest update... however if you go for clean setup...its 40-50mb...depending on OS...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

38 mb is still HUGE

the quick heal in my laptop needs 80 mb each day! Havent updated it for many days!


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

what the....!!!
80mb per day?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> the quick heal in my laptop needs 80 mb each day! Havent updated it for many days!



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT? 80Mb each day? 



GauravTensor said:


> the process isnt good i agree...
> but its not huge ... not 90mb lol...  i monitored the incoming data...it was 38mb for the latest update... however if you go for clean setup...its 40-50mb...depending on OS...



i tried 2 times & was shown around 84-85Mb & 90Mb database. i cancelled immediately. same is the status of Emsisoft Antimalware. try to update & it offers to download ~80Mb database.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> 38 mb is still HUGE
> 
> the quick heal in my laptop needs 80 mb each day! Havent updated it for many days!



i didnt mean virus-database update...which btw goes in sizes of bytes to kbytes max...


----------



## Journey (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

I am using Avira antivir for antivirus and hotspot shield for internet security. Both are free and dependable.

I have also tried spyware terminator, AVG and Kaspersky in the past, they were all decent but kaspersky required very frequent update of the free licence to keep updating the virus databases.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

last update april 10

now total download is 80 mb so I really dont want to update it. Btw use it very precautiously and do Spy bot scan once in 2 weeks
p.s- pls dont laugh at my last update date


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

I think avira is best regarding updates too - if you update daily it will use 1-5 MB but if you want to update it fater a long day say once ina month there's ~45 update database which can be downloaded from their website and the AV can be updated in even offline mode with that.


----------



## paroh (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

Avira or Avast (Antivirus) with comodo firewall (Best combination)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> last update april 10
> 
> now total download is 80 mb so I really dont want to update it. Btw use it very precautiously and do Spy bot scan once in 2 weeks
> p.s- pls dont laugh at my last update date



are you using some really old version of Quickheal? why not download a new package (same version if new not launched) & than try the update? it'll surely fix the problem. & i feel is 80Mb is the total database released since April 10.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

quickheal 2009
will install latest version after license expires in april.


----------



## Joker (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

just use avira antivir free personal edition and get over it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

@Joker 
No mate. Firewall of Quick Heal is real good. Coupled with good virus engine its a good AV.

Avira is best free option available now.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> quickheal 2009
> will install latest version after license expires in april.



won't the new version just update the whole software & retain the license?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

@Sam I don't think so


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

other softwares do it. maybe quick heal will uninstall the installed version & then install the new one. it may then reject the license. which is possible.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

I did install 2011 version in my desktop..quite nice..it was given by digit last month..

What do you think about Kaspersky? I feel its bad and needs us to update it 100 times a day !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> What do you think about Kaspersky? I feel its bad and needs us to update it 100 times a day !


Kaspersky is one of the top-notch security suits. I And way are you so annoyed with the update? Its only in KB size most of the time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

I used Kaspersky before..it downloads 20000 kb thrice each day


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

i personally feel Kaspersky to be a bloatware(i have used it for 2 weeks, scrapped it later)
don't flame me, just my opinion

I think new users or gamers(who require every bit of the resources for themselves)
are much much better off with an Antivirus like Avira(great detection and protection but mediocre self protection) 
and a full fledged Firewall like Comodo with DEFENSE+ enabled)
The Defense+ of Comodo can really work wonders given that you can set it up properly

i feel the security of your PC doesn't quite depend on the number of big name softwares you use,
but their ability to complement each other's weaknesses
for example Aira's Process self protection can be quite mediocre(compared to that of Kaspersky)
But when coupled with Comodo (proactive Security Mode) the Defense+ prevents any and every attempt to tamper with registry settings or unauthorized attempts by any malware to shut down the Antivirus

p.s.
Kaspersky is for paranoids who love loads of FPs 
Even if you pair up Avast Home with Comodo FW, it will anyday be much better than Kaspersky Internet Security
I have quite deliberately avoided QIS which is not worth your time


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

Thanks for detailed post.

Kaspersky needs complete overhaul especially update and main enginge


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



funkysourav said:


> i personally feel Kaspersky to be a bloatware(i have used it for 2 weeks, scrapped it later)
> don't flame me, just my opinion
> 
> I think new users or gamers(who require every bit of the resources for themselves)
> ...



Flaming others and not expecting to be flamed, pathetic. Just say that your rig is too shitty to handle KIS. That would be enough.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

lol i didn't direct my post towards you or anybody for the matter
i just presented my personal views against Kaspersky and all the other big name big money security suites out there,(like kaspersky, norton etc)
 which you took personally

almost 3 years in the forum and you still act like a kid with a tendency to pick fights
i would've expect you to behave more maturely

learn to have a thick skin old boy
you aren't new here


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> I used Kaspersky before..it downloads 20000 kb thrice each day



which version?



thetechfreak said:


> What do you think about Kaspersky? I feel its bad and needs us to update it 100 times a day !



don't update 100 times. update just once or 2 times a day. should download 400-500Kb at most.



funkysourav said:


> i personally feel Kaspersky to be a bloatware(i have used it for 2 weeks, scrapped it later)



which version & was your PC slow then? with less ram?



funkysourav said:


> I think new users or gamers(who require every bit of the resources for themselves)
> are much much better off with an Antivirus like Avira(great detection and protection but mediocre self protection)



this is true for the fake gamers only. who try to run Crysis or Metro 2033 with everything maxed out on a C2D with 2Gb ram & a entrylevel card. for the rest, with a fast proccy, 4Gb ram & better graphics, one will loose only 4-5FPS at most.



funkysourav said:


> and a full fledged Firewall like Comodo with DEFENSE+ enabled)
> The Defense+ of Comodo can really work wonders given that you can set it up properly



for those who don't want to save their cash for games, Avast + Comodo will work just fine.



funkysourav said:


> i feel the security of your PC doesn't quite depend on the number of big name softwares you use,
> but their ability to complement each other's weaknesses



true.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



> lol i didn't direct my post towards you or anybody for the matter
> i just presented my personal views against Kaspersky and all the other big name big money security suites out there,(like kaspersky, norton etc)
> which you took personally
> 
> ...


I was merely defending KIS against a ignorant post. Nothing else.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

@Sam 

2008 version. Got the trail in Digit.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

i tried the 2009 version once. asked me update but after 10min of slow update, cancelled the process. maybe some problem with Kaspersky.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

@Sam

absolutely correct. I got download speed an amazing 1.2 kbps.
The slowest GPRS gets faster speed.

Wonder how Kaspersky managed the slow down.

P.s- I used a 1 mbps BSNL broadband.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

comodo internet security + sound head while using computer = no infection everrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! 



Proof? My PC.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

oh come on Gaurav nothing on EARTH IS FULLY VIRUS PROOF..everything has a flaw


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> oh come on Gaurav nothing on EARTH IS FULLY VIRUS PROOF..everything has a flaw



i didn't mention VIRUS PROOF.
but you can prevent attacks and infections with proper know-how and sound head coupled with a good security system. i think everyone will agree with that.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

No-one in this whole world with internet connected to their PC
can ever truly claim that they have not been affected by a Malware or not
While some malware make their presence obvious(ex. the "new folder", the "recycler")
some remain undetected at all levels
ex. the "Chernobyl" which was detected after almost a year of "Hibernation"

No security is truly foolproof
neither any desktop computer in the world truly a "Virgin"

Traditional antivirus can only detect and remove previously known malware
but are greatly ineffective on 0day threats (you can't cure/prevent a disease you know nothing about)

p.s.
even Symantec products do ship with a whitelisted "Keylogger" called Magic Lantern
that sends the user's mail encryption keys to the FBI servers 
to enable the FBI to read even an encrypted mail of a suspect
Did you know that?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



funkysourav said:


> even Symantec products do ship with a whitelisted "Rootkit"
> that sends the user's mail encryption keys to the FBI servers
> to enable the FBI to read even an encrypted mail of a suspect
> Did you know that?



good thing i don't use that.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

Ok
instead of beating around the bush speculating which security soft package is the best
test it for yourself
at Shields UP!!
Try it out, it really helps
and post your respective results here

P.s.
i just tested mine, it found a leak in my Comodo Firewall as i hadn't set it up properly
so it failed in two tests
Then i made some changes in settings
now My Custom security suite has passed in all tests


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

I think the best option is to use Linux with an on-demand antivirus to scan your USB drives etc.
Although I used mainly Fedora 14 Laughlin so very very less chance of virus or malware getting into my system (I think you all know the reasons).
But on my Windows XP SP3 machine I use:
Avira AntiVir Personal with Comodo Firewall

But best way to remain secure is user awareness and knowledge, isn't it??


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



abhijangda said:


> I think the best option is to use Linux with an on-demand antivirus to scan your USB drives etc.
> Although I used mainly Fedora 14 Laughlin so very very less chance of virus or malware getting into my system (I think you all know the reasons).
> But on my Windows XP SP3 machine I use:
> Avira AntiVir Personal with Comodo Firewall
> ...



yep that's the best way


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



abhijangda said:


> I think the best option is to use Linux with an on-demand antivirus to scan your USB drives etc.
> Although I used mainly Fedora 14 Laughlin so very very less chance of virus or malware getting into my system (I think you all know the reasons).
> But on my Windows XP SP3 machine I use:
> Avira AntiVir Personal with Comodo Firewall
> ...



exactly what i said.



funkysourav said:


> Ok
> instead of beating around the bush speculating which security soft package is the best
> test it for yourself
> at Shields UP!!
> ...



i tested my security.
Here are the results. 

*1. File Sharing*
*Your Internet port 139 does not appear to exist!*
One or more ports on this system are operating in FULL STEALTH MODE! Standard Internet behavior requires port connection attempts to be answered with a success or refusal response. Therefore, only an attempt to connect to a nonexistent computer results in no response of either kind. But YOUR computer has DELIBERATELY CHOSEN NOT TO RESPOND (that's very cool!) which represents advanced computer and port stealthing capabilities. A machine configured in this fashion is well hardened to Internet NetBIOS attack and intrusion.

*Unable to connect with NetBIOS to your computer.*
All attempts to get any information from your computer have FAILED. (This is very uncommon for a Windows networking-based PC.) Relative to vulnerabilities from Windows networking, this computer appears to be VERY SECURE since it is NOT exposing ANY of its internal NetBIOS networking protocol over the Internet.

*2. Common Ports and All Service Ports*
Your system has achieved a perfect "TruStealth" rating. Not a single packet — solicited or otherwise — was received from your system as a result of our security probing tests. Your system ignored and refused to reply to repeated Pings (ICMP Echo Requests). From the standpoint of the passing probes of any hacker, this machine does not exist on the Internet. Some questionable personal security systems expose their users by attempting to "counter-probe the prober", thus revealing themselves. But your system wisely remained silent in every way. Very nice.

*Text Summary*
GRC Port Authority Report created on UTC: 2011-02-16 at 06:00:32

Results from scan of ports: 0-1055

    0 Ports Open
    0 Ports Closed
 1056 Ports Stealth
---------------------
 1056 Ports Tested

ALL PORTS tested were found to be: STEALTH.

TruStealth: PASSED - ALL tested ports were STEALTH,
                   - NO unsolicited packets were received,
                   - NO Ping reply (ICMP Echo) was received.

*3. Messenger Spam*
All spam was blocked. I didn't see any pop-up boxes.

*4. Browser Headers*
*Here is the entire contents of your browser's request for this page:*

Accept: text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
Accept-Language: en-us,en;q=0.8,bn;q=0.6,hi;q=0.4,as;q=0.2
Connection: keep-alive
Host: Home of Gibson Research Corporation
Referer: *www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.13) Gecko/20101203 Firefox/3.6.13 ( .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET4.0E)
Cookie: tpag=lmh0uz0f3kqv4; ppag=lmh0uz0f3kqv4; tcss=qnqxrshpqaud1; pcss=qnqxrshpqaud1; tico=bcp2vzo253ao2; pico=bcp2vzo253ao2
Content-Length: 31
Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded
Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
Keep-Alive: 115
FirstParty: *www.grc.com
ThirdParty: *www.grctech.com
Secure: *www.grc.com
Nonsecure: Home of Gibson Research Corporation
Session: ie525tfbzclwo


I am immune!!! Mwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

great!!!!
what settings are you using on comodo FW?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



funkysourav said:


> great!!!!
> what settings are you using on comodo FW?



*Stealth Ports Wizard*
Full stealth mode (its the third option)

*Firewall Behaviour Settings*
General Settings
-safe mode
-create rules for safe applications enabled
-ipv6 filtering enabled
Alert Settings
-low alert settings
-enabled alerts for TCP, ICMP, UDP and loopback requests
Advanced
-protect ARP cache enabled
-block gratuitous ARP frames enabled
-protocol analysis enabled

also the defense+ module is optimised to work seamlessly with my firewall settings so seriuosly i am safe. And ShieldsUP has agreed to that.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



GauravTensor said:


> *Stealth Ports Wizard*
> Full stealth mode (its the third option)----------------------Check
> 
> *Firewall Behaviour Settings*
> ...



i have made a few changes to your settings
also
i was previously running my firewall on "Alert me to incoming connections and make my ports stealth on case per case basis" (the second option)
as the firewall was preventing uTorrent from accepting incoming connections
leading to some network errors
but this setting failed in Shields up, because Port 135 was open(unstealthed)
as this port cant be blocked manually
now i have rolled back to "Make my ports stealth for everyone"
and shields up has given me the pass marks in all tests


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



funkysourav said:


> i have made a few changes to your settings
> also
> i was previously running my firewall on "Alert me to incoming connections and make my ports stealth on case per case basis" (the second option)
> as the firewall was preventing uTorrent from accepting incoming connections
> ...



uTorrent never gave me network errors with full stealth. 
anyway does utorrent work for you now that you've enabled the third option?

also "This computer is an ICS server" is NOT enabled in my config.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

earlier when i selected the third option uTorrent used to show that
"You have some problems with Nat" with an exclamation mark at the Bottom right
so i had to change it to the 2nd option and everything was fine(little faster DL speeds, browsing)
but this setting was also making my pc vulnerable

now after enabling the third option
when i check for forwarded port in uTorrent it says
"port is not forwarded but you are still able to download" with an * on the big tick mark
so i changed the uTorrent settings to accept and send encrypted packets
so far so good


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

Encrypted packets also increases speed in few ISP's


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

^^^
yes i know
but very few Trackers support encrypted packets
although most of them are in the process of transitioning


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*

I dont reccomend AVG free, its very bloated.


----------



## priyaviv45 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kaspersky...is also one of the gud antivirus...


----------



## rockfella (Mar 10, 2011)

OP just use AVIRA free edition and some logical thinking. No matter which AV you use no AV can guarantee you 100% security unless you use your own head with the AV.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2011)

also a sandbox is a must nowadays, whether it comes integrated with IS or install later.


----------



## rockfella (Mar 10, 2011)

Avast free edition also has sandbox now.


----------



## Alanmoore (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Internet seccurity?*



thetechfreak said:


> @Joker
> No mate. Firewall of Quick Heal is real good. Coupled with good virus engine its a good AV.
> 
> Avira is best free option available now.



Avira is not only good but if you want perfect control of your PC against viruses free then Avira is the only one.

*Warning :* *Removed SPAM link - Don't do such thing in future or else you have to say this forum goodbye.*


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2011)

looks like not only viruses we have to use some good apps to keep spammers away


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 12, 2011)

hmmph 
i was misinformed about the decleaner being a standalone on demand General Malware scanner by Avira
Decleaner is also released by Kaspersky and Norton
it primarily works against bots and was released as a botnet awareness and prevention program for servers
so don't expect it to catch every pesky malware in your pc
*www.botfrei.de/en/decleaner.html


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2011)

a better way is to install Avira without shields. you can update it that way & won't interfere with other A/Vs installed.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ what other AV you would suggest to use with Avira free edition ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ what other AV you would suggest to use with Avira free edition ?



if someone is using Avira, best advice. stick to it. but those who thinks their system is infected or some of their downloads got shipped with crazywares (spywares) & have bypassed Avast (which misses most of these spywares), then they can try Avira without shields over their present A.V. 

last month i used this trick & Avira warned of Opencandy malware in Frostwire.



thetechfreak said:


> I'd Suggest Avira Avast 6.0.



corrected.



thetechfreak said:


> 1 more question...how is ThreatFire AV nowadays...I had it last year...but its gone ...It was good though...but the new version update spoiled everything....any new version out ??



same here. last used around 2008-09. then Avast + Emsisoft + Malwarebytes.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd go for Avast because I don't think I need to waste my money or even system resources for hoggers like KIS (I used trial version, slowed down PC, only 1GB RAM) and Norton. And only use AdvancedSystemCare to remove all tracking cookies at the end of every month. Nothing else needed. Avast runs much fine.

PS - I've not tried Avira though.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 19, 2011)

using Avast with Outpost Security suite FREE ( firewall with anti-malware).... no problem yet....


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 21, 2011)

Presently using Net Protector Internet Security 2011. can I use Avira without Shield, same time? Would they not conflict?


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ you can use Avira Free without shield - while installing just make sure not to install shield/Av guard and you should be good to go.


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 23, 2011)

Can I use Avast free home edition along with Avira free without shield/AV guard without any confliction? Will it provide any extra protection while Using both the AV at a time?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

Running two AVs at the same time is foolish. It might result in bloat and conflicts. 
Choose one and only one!


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 24, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Running two AVs at the same time is foolish. It might result in bloat and conflicts.
> Choose one and only one!



Yes. Either use Avast or Avira. Both of them are pretty good enough.


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 24, 2011)

*Thanks buddies for your valued suggestion*


----------



## Mike_tech (Apr 11, 2011)

Avira free edition + Zonealarm firewall.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 12, 2011)

Using Avast 6 + Zoneralarm free firewall + No autorun on Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------

